# Noisy Suspension? 2001 Sentra GXE



## 2001NissanSentra (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everybody.

My '01 Sentra has been making a lot of suspension noise since it has been cold outside. When I go over bumps I hear what seems to be a scraping or creaking sound. Also when it is cold, when I turn the steering wheel I hear a moaning sound coming from right front side.

Here is a video showing you the sound it makes:






When the car has been driven a while the sound seems to quiet down and sometime even become unheard. Do you think I need a completely new suspension? Will it be fine if I don't get this fixed (or fixed right away?) I'm not getting many hours at work so I can't afford a huge expense right now.


----------

